# Sticky aperture blades?



## Polygon (Jan 22, 2006)

My beloved Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 is giving me some trouble. First noticed when all images shot with aperture significantly smaller than f/1.8 came out almost all white.
I then noticed that when I move the little stick the camera uses to set the aperture to "wide open" and release it, it takes a siginificant time for it to move to "almost closed" again just like it would stick a little or the mechanism for moving it back isn't working well anymore.
Anyone ever had this problem and can I myself do anything about it or will I have to send it somewhere and what would that approximately cost? There's no more warranty left on the lens.
Please help me.


----------



## Rob (Jan 22, 2006)

You've got two options really, get it professionally cleaned or have a crack at rectifying it yourself.

I've had this with an f1.8 several times before. Take the camera off the lens and cycle it through f1.8/f22 rapidly with the main element downwards. Then after a hundred or so cycles, turn it the other way and repeat. It should work loose. There is a risk that the jam is caused by loose oil and that as a result a drop lands on one of the elements. This may make matters worse, so follow this advice only if you're avoiding the cost of a CLA.

Rob


----------



## Polygon (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, I just tried it out. So far no oil dropped anywhere which would be the good news. But it also still seems that it hasn't solved the problem. When doing it manually it still seems significantly slower then all my other lenses. It's like it snaps in a position shortly after f/1.8 for a fraction of a second (also a second click sound) and then moves to f/22. A comparison shot (1/640s, f/22 straight into a lightbulb) with the 50mm and the kit-lens @ 50mm gave an almost dark shot from the kit and almost all yellowish-white one with the 50mm.
Does anyone know what fixing that problem would approximately cost. It's just that these 50mm f/1.8 lenses aren't exactly the most expensive ones and before I spend 100&#8364; on fixing it I'd prefer to get a new one.


----------



## Rob (Jan 23, 2006)

IMO get a second hand one from a reputable second-hand camera superstore. There should be loads of them out there and you can take it back if there are any problems.

Maybe try and sell the damaged one on eBay with a description - some people buy up that kind of kit.

Rob


----------



## selmerdave (Jan 23, 2006)

I have the same problem with a Nikon 55mm Micro lens, although in my case the aperature seems fixed on wide open.  In this case were talking about a lens that is a little more expensive, would you still suggest just ditching it and buying another?

Dave


----------



## Polygon (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll head over to my camera shop tomorrow and let them check this. Hopefully they can tell me a price to fix it. I'll post it here if so.


----------



## Rob (Jan 24, 2006)

selmerdave said:
			
		

> I have the same problem with a Nikon 55mm Micro lens, although in my case the aperature seems fixed on wide open. In this case were talking about a lens that is a little more expensive, would you still suggest just ditching it and buying another?
> 
> Dave



Get a quote, look at the price of a second-hand one which works and compare!


----------



## Polygon (Jan 25, 2006)

Visited the camera shop today. They said that repairing the aperture would cost approximately 40-45&#8364;. I doubt that that's worth it considering the price for a new one.


----------

